# What salary to expect in Event Industry?



## Amani (Aug 1, 2008)

Gooday,
What type of monthly salary is paid in Dubai for an Event Coordinator? and also for an Event Manager?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Coordinator position? About 17 - 20k.
Event Manager - 25 - 30k dependent on experience. Per month.


----------



## Amani (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks alli..


----------

